# 5 HTP recovery



## manny15 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I tried 50mg of 5-HTP for mild anxiety/insomnia and have not had the best experience. Here's what happened to me:

Monday morning, I took 50mg 5-HTP with a fruit/vegetable smoothie. Later that day (noon) I took my normal vitamins that I've been taking for a little over a year. The vitamins contain herbs including a potential MAO inhibitor (Rhodiola Rosea). I didn't know the vitamins contained such a herb until recently. I'm not sure if this combination is an issue. (A quick google search finds that people are indeed mixing these two with no issue; others say it can potentially cause problems)

Monday was the last day I took the 5-HTP pills (only took one) due to feeling dizzy, spacey, brain fog and no appetite. Tuesday I continued taking my vitamins (with the herbs) and felt a little better and got through the day. Wednesday morning I felt worst, dizzy, brain fog, spacey, tunnel vision and like some sort of panic attack was coming ... so I went to my doctor. The doctor said I could have a mild case of serotonin syndrome. He didn't seem too sure...but said that it should go away in a couple of days. He instructed me to drink lots of fluids and stop taking all supplements. (I'm not on any meds neither)

On Saturday my appetite was back, but still feeling a little spacey and have emotional mood swings (going back and forth between calm and high anxiety). The dizziness has gotten less severe.. but still slightly there.

It makes me nervous to think that I will stay like this long for a long time. If these side effects don't go away soon, it will be difficult for me to function (especially at work) . It's been 6 days now since i stopped and still feel a little out of it.

Does anyone know how long it will take for me to get back to normal? 

Thank you very much!

Manny


----------



## manny15 (Aug 4, 2013)

Anyone? It's been 7 days since I stopped using 5 htp... still feeling dazed.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

2 to 7 year's for messing with brain chemistry!

Jokingly.

No but seriously htp-5 shouldn't do that I took that today 100mg of it I felt fine.

I heard snorting htp-5 can get ya high or something on some other forum. Not that I would do that it was a funny read.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

you will be ok, just give it two weeks or so. If it truly is unbearable you can see a doctor. I feel a bit out of sorts after using phenibut but I come back to normal eventually. 

You're gonna be ok.

I doubt you could get serotonin syndrome from only 50 mg of 5hydroxytryptophan and a small amount of a very weak MAOI. 

Everyone's body chemistry is different though, you might have gotten it. You know how you feel, and if you feel weird, somethings up.

peace


----------



## manny15 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback!

It's not really unbearable... just scary because I've never have gotten these symptoms before.

I'll give it more time. Hopefully will be back to normal soon!


Thanks!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

It's likely he's extraordinarily sensitive to the supplement.

Your brain will reset itself. Exactly how long this will take is going to vary.


----------

